# Programación de matriz (java)



## lord_link (May 20, 2010)

Bueno, espero que alquien con experiencia en programación me pueda ayudar con un ejercicio en java, contas de lo siguiente:



En una matriz de 3*3, utilizando el cursor debo de jalar del tercer elemento de la primera fila y desplazar todos los elementos de la matriz en el sentido de una espiral, hasta que estos queden ordenados de la manera como ilustro, es decir en una sola linea.

en cuanto a la parte del arrastre de los elementos eso ya esta hecho, mi duda es ¿como enlazo los elementos de la matriz y como le hago para que estos sigan un camino en espiral?

de antemano gracias...


----------



## elbrujo (May 20, 2010)

La matriz tiene un subindice que corresponde a la posicion del dato. Para ubicar, leer, grabar, etc.. cualquier dato debes referenciar ese indice para que el puntero se pare en esa celda.

El orden lineal, o espiral lo resolves con un bucle incrementando o decreciendo tanto en fila como en columna depende como quieras ver los resultados.


----------

